# الان اني اضع نفسي عنك



## نجمة الجدي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام ومحبة *

كما تعرفون بان  في اعتقاد المسلمين بان الذي صلب على الصليب هو ليس  يسوع   وانما  الذي صلب هو الشبيه 

وفي رواياتهم 

روى ابن أبي حاتم عن ابن عباس قال: لما أراد اللّه أن يرفع عيسى إلى السماء خرج على اصحابه وفي البيت اثنا عشر رجلاً من الحواريين، فخرج عليهم ورأسه يقطر ماء، فقال: إن منكم من يكفر بي اثني عشرة مرة بعد أن آمن بي، قال، ثم قال: أيكم يُلقى عليه شبهي فيقتل مكاني ويكون معي في درجتي؟ فقام شاب من أحدثم سناً، فقال له: اجلس، ثم أعاد عليهم، فقام ذلك الشاب، فقال: اجلس، ثم أعاد عليهم، فقام الشاب، فقال: أنا، فقال: هو أنت ذاك، فأُلقي عليه شبه عيسى ورفع عيسى من روزنة في البيت إلى السماء، قال: وجاء الطلب من اليهود، فأخذوا الشبيه فقتلوه، ثم صلبوه،


هم يستدلون على ان يسوع قال لهم بانه سيصلب في العشاء الاخير  وسالهم من منكم  يُلقى عليه شبهي فيقتل مكاني ويكون معي في درجتي؟ بالنصوص الانجيلية 

انجيل يوحنا - الاصحاح 13 

13: 36 قال له سمعان بطرس يا سيد الى اين تذهب اجابه يسوع حيث اذهب لا تقدر الان ان تتبعني و لكنك ستتبعني اخيرا

13: 37 قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا اقدر ان اتبعك الان اني اضع نفسي عنك

13: 38 اجابه يسوع اتضع نفسك عني الحق الحق اقول لك لا يصيح الديك حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات


يقولون لماذا قال بطرس اني اضع نفسي عنك  ؟ اي اصلب بدلك 


ماذا سمع بطرس من يسوع  بحيث قال اضع نفسي بدلك على الصليب ؟؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*أين من النص المدرج عرض المسيح له المجد للتلاميذ طالبا أن يلقى شبهه على أحدهم إلى أن يؤتى بهذا النص الموجود فقط فى الذهن المريض لصاحبه حينها يمكن أن نيدأ الحوار على أساس سليم.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*اهلا وسهلا يا حاجة
اولا عايزك تراجعى الموضوع دا ومتتضحكيش 
** ابن عباس ترجمان القران وحبر الامة...انسان جاهل *

*ثانيا عارف ان الافلاس وحش ووحش اوى اوى اوى اوى
وانتوا لازم تعترفوا بانكم امة مفلسة لم تعثر الى الان على دليل يؤيد فكرة الشبيه الغنوصية 
ولو عرفتوا عقائد الغنوصية الكافرة مكنتوش سرقتوا منهم 
واليك هذا الموضوع
**التاعب يثبت بان محمد ابن امنة حرامى ولص .... *

*نرجع لانجيل يوحنا*
*اصحاح كامل بتتكلم عن صلبوت المسيح بالتفصيل الممل يا امة تعشق التدليس*
* 19: 1 فحينئذ اخذ بيلاطس يسوع و جلده *
*                 19: 2 و ضفر العسكر اكليلا من شوك و وضعوه على راسه و البسوه ثوب                  ارجوان *
*                 19: 3 و كانوا يقولون السلام يا ملك اليهود و كانوا يلطمونه                  *
*                 19: 4 فخرج بيلاطس ايضا خارجا و قال لهم ها انا اخرجه اليكم                  لتعلموا اني لست اجد فيه علة واحدة *
*                 19: 5 فخرج يسوع خارجا و هو حامل اكليل الشوك و ثوب الارجوان فقال                  لهم بيلاطس هوذا الانسان *
*                 19: 6 فلما راه رؤساء الكهنة و الخدام صرخوا قائلين اصلبه اصلبه                  قال لهم بيلاطس خذوه انتم و اصلبوه لاني لست اجد فيه علة                  *
*                 19: 7 اجابه اليهود لنا ناموس و حسب ناموسنا يجب ان يموت لانه جعل                  نفسه ابن الله *
*                 19: 8 فلما سمع بيلاطس هذا القول ازداد خوفا *
*                 19: 9 فدخل ايضا الى دار الولاية و قال ليسوع من اين انت و اما                  يسوع فلم يعطه جوابا *
*                 19: 10 فقال له بيلاطس اما تكلمني الست تعلم ان لي سلطانا ان اصلبك                  و سلطانا ان اطلقك *
*                 19: 11 اجاب يسوع لم يكن لك علي سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد اعطيت من                  فوق لذلك الذي اسلمني اليك له خطية اعظم *
*                 19: 12 من هذا الوقت كان بيلاطس يطلب ان يطلقه و لكن اليهود كانوا                  يصرخون قائلين ان اطلقت هذا فلست محبا لقيصر كل من يجعل نفسه ملكا                  يقاوم قيصر *
*                 19: 13 فلما سمع بيلاطس هذا القول اخرج يسوع و جلس على كرسي                  الولاية في موضع يقال له البلاط و بالعبرانية جباثا * 
*                 19: 14 و كان استعداد الفصح و نحو الساعة السادسة فقال لليهود هوذا                  ملككم *
*                 19: 15 فصرخوا خذه خذه اصلبه قال لهم بيلاطس ااصلب ملككم اجاب                  رؤساء الكهنة ليس لنا ملك الا قيصر *
*                 19: 16 فحينئذ اسلمه اليهم ليصلب فاخذوا يسوع و مضوا به                  *
*                 19: 17 فخرج و هو حامل صليبه الى الموضع الذي يقال له موضع الجمجمة                  و يقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة *
*                 19: 18 حيث صلبوه و صلبوا اثنين اخرين معه من هنا و من هنا و يسوع                  في الوسط *
*                 19: 19 و كتب بيلاطس عنوانا و وضعه على الصليب و كان مكتوبا يسوع                  الناصري ملك اليهود *
*                 19: 20 فقرا هذا العنوان كثيرون من اليهود لان المكان الذي صلب فيه                  يسوع كان قريبا من المدينة و كان مكتوبا بالعبرانية و اليونانية و                  اللاتينية *
*                 19: 21 فقال رؤساء كهنة اليهود لبيلاطس لا تكتب ملك اليهود بل ان                  ذاك قال انا ملك اليهود *
*                 19: 22 اجاب بيلاطس ما كتبت قد كتبت *
*                 19: 23 ثم ان العسكر لما كانوا قد صلبوا يسوع اخذوا ثيابه و جعلوها                  اربعة اقسام لكل عسكري قسما و اخذوا القميص ايضا و كان القميص بغير                  خياطة منسوجا كله من فوق *
*                 19: 24 فقال بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه لمن يكون ليتم                  الكتاب القائل اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي القوا قرعة هذا                  فعله العسكر *
*                 19: 25 و كانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع امه و اخت امه مريم زوجة كلوبا                  و مريم المجدلية *
*                 19: 26 فلما راى يسوع امه و التلميذ الذي كان يحبه واقفا قال لامه                  يا امراة هوذا ابنك *
*                 19: 27 ثم قال للتلميذ هوذا امك و من تلك الساعة اخذها التلميذ الى                  خاصته *
*                 19: 28 بعد هذا راى يسوع ان كل شيء قد كمل فلكي يتم الكتاب قال انا                  عطشان *
*                 19: 29 و كان اناء موضوعا مملوا خلا فملاوا اسفنجة من الخل و                  وضعوها على زوفا و قدموها الى فمه *
*                 19: 30 فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد اكمل و نكس راسه و اسلم الروح                 *
*                 19: 31 ثم اذ كان استعداد فلكي لا تبقى الاجساد على الصليب في                  السبت لان يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيما سال اليهود بيلاطس ان تكسر                  سيقانهم و يرفعوا *
*                 19: 32 فاتى العسكر و كسروا ساقي الاول و الاخر المصلوب معه                  *
*                 19: 33 و اما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم راوه قد                  مات *
*                 19: 34 لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة و للوقت خرج دم و ماء                 *
*                 19: 35 و الذي عاين شهد و شهادته حق و هو يعلم انه يقول الحق                  لتؤمنوا انتم *
*                 19: 36 لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه                  *
*                 19: 37 و ايضا يقول كتاب اخر سينظرون الى الذي طعنوه * 
*                 19: 38 ثم ان يوسف الذي من الرامة و هو تلميذ يسوع و لكن خفية لسبب                  الخوف من اليهود سال بيلاطس ان ياخذ جسد يسوع فاذن بيلاطس فجاء و                  اخذ جسد يسوع *
*                 19: 39 و جاء ايضا نيقوديموس الذي اتى اولا الى يسوع ليلا و هو                  حامل مزيج مر و عود نحو مئة منا *
*                 19: 40 فاخذا جسد يسوع و لفاه باكفان مع الاطياب كما لليهود عادة                  ان يكفنوا *
*                 19: 41 و كان في الموضع الذي صلب فيه بستان و في البستان قبر جديد                  لم يوضع فيه احد قط *
*                 19: 42 فهناك وضعا يسوع لسبب استعداد اليهود لان القبر كان قريبا *

*اذن يسوع مات واتصلب انجيليا شئتم ام ابيتم 

نرجع لكلام الرسول بطرس مع المسيح يقول
** 13: 36 قال له سمعان بطرس يا سيد الى اين تذهب اجابه يسوع حيث اذهب                  لا تقدر الان ان تتبعني و لكنك ستتبعني اخيرا *
 *                 13: 37 قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا اقدر ان اتبعك الان اني اضع                  نفسي عنك *
 *                 13: 38 اجابه يسوع اتضع نفسك عني الحق الحق اقول لك لا يصيح الديك                  حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات 
*

 *وكلام المسيح مع بطرس واضح*
 *انت مش هتقدر تتبعنى دلوقتى والسبب بسيط ان مفيش تلميذ للمسيح هيقدر يسير فى طريق الالام*
 *لكنه سيتبعه اخيرا حينما يقوم ويتمجد*
 *بطرس قاله بحماسة دا انا مستعد اضع نفسى عنك*
 *استغرب يسوع من كلامه وقاله النهاردة يا اللى بتقول عايز تتضع نفسى من اجلك هتنكرنى ثلاث مرات*


*فما علاقة هذا بالفكرة الكفرية بتاعت الغنوصيين الكفار الىل انتوا سرقتوها منهم يا لصوص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*افلاس ما بعده افلاس 
*


 *فوقوا احسنلكم...........
*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

* فين الجواب ؟ 

هل فهمت الشبهة ؟؟


ماذا كان كلام سيدنا يسوع لهم بحيث يجيب بطرس   اضع نفسي  عنك 


الجواب هو  : اضع نفسي عنك ....  فما كان السؤال ؟


واضحة الشبهة ؟؟؟؟

انجيل يوحنا - الاصحاح 13 

13: 36 قال له سمعان بطرس يا سيد الى اين تذهب اجابه يسوع حيث اذهب لا تقدر الان ان تتبعني و لكنك ستتبعني اخيرا

13: 37 قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا اقدر ان اتبعك الان اني اضع نفسي عنك

13: 38 اجابه يسوع اتضع نفسك عني الحق الحق اقول لك لا يصيح الديك حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات


 لماذا قال بطرس اني اضع نفسي عنك ؟ اي اصلب بدلك 


ماذا سمع بطرس من يسوع بحيث قال اضع نفسي بدلك على الصليب ؟؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

> *لماذا قال بطرس اني اضع نفسي عنك ؟ اي اصلب بدلك
> 
> 
> ماذا سمع بطرس من يسوع بحيث قال اضع نفسي بدلك على الصليب ؟؟*


هو أنت مش بتعرف تقرأ سياق الكلام قدامك والأخ بولس شرح الموضوع اللى مش محتاج شرح أصلا وقال

 *وكلام المسيح مع بطرس واضح*
 *انت مش هتقدر تتبعنى دلوقتى والسبب بسيط ان مفيش تلميذ للمسيح هيقدر يسير فى طريق الالام*
 *لكنه سيتبعه اخيرا حينما يقوم ويتمجد*
 *بطرس قاله بحماسة دا انا مستعد اضع نفسى عنك*
 *استغرب يسوع من كلامه وقاله النهاردة يا اللى بتقول عايز تتضع نفسى من اجلك هتنكرنى ثلاث مرات*

إيه هو للدرجه دى الغشاوة موجوده؟!!!!
 الحق قدامك لو كنت تحب تعرف الحق .
عن فكره ممكن تستعين بطفل فى 3 إبتدائى لز كان فهم سياق الكلام صعب بالنسبة لك.


----------



## نجمة الجدي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*انت مش عارف تقراء الشبهة ؟؟؟

13: 37 قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا اقدر ان اتبعك الان اني اضع نفسي عنك

الشبهة لا تتحدث عن المقطع الاول  "  لماذا لا اقدر ان اتبعك " 

الشبهة عن المقطع الثاني " الان اني اضع نفسي عنك " 

ماذا كان السؤال الذي كان رد بطرس عليه ان يضع نفسه عن سيدنا يسوع ؟؟

واضحة لو اعيد مرة  تانية  *


----------



## The Antiochian (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*حماساً منه ، ألم يقل لك ذلك ؟؟*
*ماذا كان السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا لم تتعب نفسك بقراءة المقطع الإنجيلي ؟؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> *انت مش عارف تقراء الشبهة ؟؟؟
> 
> 13: 37 قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا اقدر ان اتبعك الان اني اضع نفسي عنك
> 
> ...


*
كلامك كان بقى صحيح لو حصل الآتى:
1- المسيح نبأهم أنه مش هيتصلب ولكن اللى هيتصلب ده شبيهه وده محصلش ولكن اللى حصل إن المسيح نبأهم أنه هو اللى هيتصلب ومش كده وبس إنما كمان هيقوم فى اليوم الثالث من الأموات
فيما كان يسوع صاعدا الى اورشليم اخذ الاثني عشر تلميذا على انفراد في الطريق و  قال لهم* 18  ها نحن صاعدون الى اورشليم و  ابن الانسان يسلم الى رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت* 19  و يسلمونه الى الامم لكي يهزاوا به و يجلدوه و  يصلبوه و في اليوم الثالث يقوم*  متى 20

2-لو كان كتاب الأناجيل الأربعه أعلنوا إن اللى اتصلب كان غير يسوع ولكننا وجدناهم جميعا إتفقوا ان اللى اتصلب هة السيد المسيح نفسه ومش كده وبي إنما أكملوا قصة قيامته من الأموات وصعوده للسموات .

3- لو كان اللى اتصلب شبيه يسوع لم تكن هناك كرازة فى كل العالم بيسوع المسيح مقاما من الأموات
يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس و القوة الذي جال يصنع خيرا و  يشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم ابليس لان الله كان معه* 39  و نحن شهود بكل ما فعل في كورة اليهودية و في  اورشليم الذي ايضا قتلوه معلقين اياه على خشبة* 40  هذا اقامه الله في اليوم الثالث و اعطى ان يصير  ظاهرا* 41  ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق  الله فانتخبهم لنا نحن الذين اكلنا و شربنا معه بعد قيامته من الاموات* 42  و اوصانا ان نكرز للشعب و نشهد بان هذا هو  المعين من الله ديانا للاحياء و الاموات* أع 10

 فدخل بولس اليهم حسب عادته و كان يحاجهم ثلاثة سبوت من الكتب*  3  موضحا و مبينا انه كان ينبغي ان المسيح  يتالم و يقوم من الاموات و ان هذا هو المسيح يسوع الذي انا انادي لكم به* أع 17

و رئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي اقامه الله من الاموات و نحن شهود لذلك* أع 15
وغير ذلك الكثير جدا من الشواهد التى تملأ الكتاب المقدس
*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا اخي لماذا تحاول تشعيب الامور 

المطلوب فقط  ماذا تحدث سيدنا يسوع ؟؟ماذا طلب من الحواريين لكي يرد بطرس عليه :


 " الان اني اضع نفسي عنك " 

لماذا يريد بطرس ان يضع نفسه مكان المسيح  .. ماذا قال لهم المسيح بحيث قال بطرس  ان اضع نفسي عنك 

انا مش فاهم ليه اللف والدواران على الشبهة وعدم الاجابة عليها ؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> *المطلوب فقط  ماذا تحدث سيدنا يسوع ؟؟ماذا طلب من الحواريين لكي يرد بطرس عليه :
> *


*مطلبش حاجة يا ضنايا*
*بطرس قاله*
* قال له سمعان بطرس يا سيد الى اين تذهب اجابه يسوع حيث اذهب                  لا تقدر الان ان تتبعني و لكنك ستتبعني اخيرا
هنا بطرس فهم انه بيتكلم انه ذاهب للصليب كما اخبرهم فقاله
**قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا اقدر ان اتبعك الان اني اضع                  نفسي عنك  

بالعامية قاله ليه مقدرش اتبعك دلوقتى انا ممكن اضع نفسى عنك

قاله يسوع
**اجابه يسوع اتضع نفسك عني الحق الحق اقول لك لا يصيح الديك                  حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات 

بالعامية ياللى بتقول هتضع نفسك عنى اليوم هتنكرنى تلات مرات

اجبلك عيل فى حضانة يقرالك النص
ولا الاخ بصمجى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جبتولنا الضغط فى شبابنا
*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (9 يناير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مطلبش حاجة يا ضنايا*
> *بطرس قاله*
> * قال له سمعان بطرس يا سيد الى اين تذهب اجابه يسوع حيث اذهب                  لا تقدر الان ان تتبعني و لكنك ستتبعني اخيرا
> هنا بطرس فهم انه بيتكلم انه ذاهب للصليب كما اخبرهم فقاله
> ...


*
هل تقصد بان يسوع قال لهم انه سيذهب للصلب ؟؟

اين قال هذا ؟ 

ممكن رقم الاصحاح ... العدد .. *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2012)

*21 مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ.
22 فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ قَائِلاً: «حَاشَاكَ يَا رَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هذَا!»*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (22 أبريل 2014)

*انا قصدت   في ليلة الصلب  عندما اجتمع التلاميذ في العشاء  الاخير  هل ابلغهم سيدنا يسوع  بانه ذاهب  الان للصلب  وقال له  بطرس  انا انصلب بدلك ؟ *


----------



## نجمة الجدي (22 أبريل 2014)

ماالذي جعل سمعان بطرس بقول أضع نفسى عنك فالنصوص تخبرنا أن يسوع  لم يحدثهم عن أى سوء سيحدث له ؟؟

ما الذى جعل سمعان بطر س يقول أضع نفسى عنك وعلى ماذا يضع نفسه مكانسيدنا يسوع   فالنصوص لم تخبرنا ؟!

إذا هناك شىء أخبرهم به يسوع  وهو السبب فى أن يقو ليسوع  لا تستتطيع الآن أن تتبعنى وهو نفس الشىء الذى جعل سمعان بطرس يقول اضع نفسي عنك ,ولماذا يضع نفسه عنه؟! 

الاجابة المطروحة  للنقاش  هي كالتي  :
*
الاجابة هى بالنص وهي ليستطيع أن يتبعه
(فلو صعديسوع  إلى الملكوت ورفعه  الله لن يستطيع أن يتبعه سمعان بطرس

إلا بطريقة واحدة وهى (الرفع )ولذالك يريد سمعان أن يضع نفسه مكان يسوع  ليصلب وبذالك يستطيع أن يتبعة فى الملكوت  وهذا النص يؤكد بان يسوع  أخبرهم بما تريد أن تفعلةاليهود واخبرهم بان الله  سينصرة وسيرفعه ولکن احد الحواريين سيلقى عليه شبهه, ولذالك تمنى سمعان أن يضع نفسه مكان المسيح (الشبية)ليستطيع أن يتبعه ويدخل الملكوت ولذالك يسال سمعان متعجبا!! 

لماذا لايستطيع أن يتبعه ( لماذا لاأستطيع أن أتبعك إنى أضع نفسى عنك وعندما القى الشبة على أحد التلا ميذ فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفكب الله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله.64


 قال له الشببيه انت قلت.وايضا اقول لكم منالآنتبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتياعلى سحاب السماء. متي 26: 64

لم يقل الشبية أنا هو كما كان يسوع  يفعل دائما — ‎*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (22 أبريل 2014)

*للتوضيح   اكثر سوف اطرح الشبه بالكامل  لكي  تكون اوضح 


بطرس يعرض أن يضع نفسه مكان يسوع  للصلب ويسوع  يبين له عجزه عن هذا الأمر:

«وقال الرب لسمعان سمعان هو ذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحنطة. 32 ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك. وأنت متى رجعت ثبت إخوتك. 33 فقال له يا رب إني مستعد أن أمضي معك حتى إلى السجن وإلى الموت. 34 فقال أقول لك يا بطرس لا يصيح الديك اليوم قبل أن تنكر ثلاث مرات أنك تعرفني» إنجيل لوقا أصحاح 22.

«قال له سمعان بطرس يا سيد إلى أين تذهب. أجابه يسوع حيث أذهب لا تقدر الآن أن تتبعني ولكنك ستتبعني أخيراً. 37 قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا أقدر أن أتبعك الآن. إني أضع نفسي عنك. 38 أجابه يسوع أتضع نفسك عني. الحق الحق أقول لك لا يصيح الديك حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات» إنجيل يوحنا أصحاح 13.

في النصين المتقدمين من الإنجيل نفهم أنّ يسوع  عرض بصورة أو بأخرى على الحواريين أن يفدوه، أو على الأقل نجد في النصوص أنّ يسوع  يبين لبطرس وهو أفضل الحواريين أنه غير قادر أن يفدي يسوع : «قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا أقدر أن أتبعك الآن. إني أضع نفسي عنك. 38 أجابه يسوع أتضع نفسك عني ؟. الحق الحق أقول لك لا يصيح الديك حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات»

، إذن هذا النص من إنجيل يوحنا يبين بوضوح أنّ يسوع  طلب من بطرس أن يفديه أو أنه ناقش عرض بطرس «أتضع نفسك عني ؟» ونجد أنّ يسوع  أجاب على هذا السؤال بأن بطرس غير قادر على هذا الأمر «الحق الحق أقول لك لا يصيح الديك حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات»، وهذه المناقشة لم تأتِ من فراغ، فما الذي جعل بطرس يعرض هذا العرض لو لم يكن يسوع قد طرح هذا الأمر لهم ؟!


وأيضا كلام بطرس «إني أضع نفسي عنك» كيف يمكن فهمه بغير مسألة التشبيه، وإلا فكيف يضع بطرس نفسه مكان يسوع  ليصلب إذا لم يشبه به قبل هذا لكي يأخذه اليهود ويصلبوه على أنه عيسى (ع) نفسه، فالقوم يطلبون يسوع  وليس بطرس ولن يأخذوا بطرس ما لم يشبه به، وأيضاً رد يسوع  لم يكن أنه لا يصح أن تفديني يا بطرس أو لابد أن أصلب أنا، أو أي جواب آخر غير أنك يا بطرس غير قادر على هذا الأمر،

 وهذا ينقلنا إلى التساؤل: إذا كان بطرس والحواريون عاجزين عن أن يضعوا أنفسهم مكان يسوع  ويتحملوا الصلب فهل لا يوجد عند الله أحد يؤدي هذه المهمة بعد أن طلب يسوع  بوضوح أن يدفع عنه الصلب كما تقدم ؟!
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2014)

*



			لم يقل الشبية أنا هو كما كان يسوع يفعل دائما — ‎
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا اخت نجمة  برضه ده كلام  حد  بيحاور المسيحيين  يقول الكلمة  دى ؟؟؟؟
ده يدل انك غير محاطة  علماً تماما  تماما  بتفاصيل  الانجيل .
المسيح برضه لم يقل  لهم عند القبض عليه  أنا هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ده كلام؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل المسيح فى محاكماته كما يرويها الانجيلي مرقس لم يقل انى انا هو؟؟؟!!!
------------
سيادتك فى مداخلاتك عن  الشخص موضع\موقف المحاكمة اما قيافا  يتكلم عن ابن الانسان بصيغةالمفرد المذكر الغائب.
وعند  تأؤيلك  لكلام المسيح عن نفسه انه ابن الانسان بصياغة المفرد المذكر  الغائب 
تستدلى  بها أن معنى هذا  " أنه الشبيه."

إستفسارى من سيادتك حسب  خبرتك كمحاورة ومجادلة :- تجادلى المسيحين من زمان هذه مدته.
هل هذه اول مرة يتكلم فيها (المسيح يسوع)  عن نفسه  بصياغة المفرد المذكر الغائب   فى الانجيل ؟؟؟
يعنى -على سبيل المثال لا الحصر-حينما يقول :"(للثعالب اوكار ولطيور السماء اؤجرة اما لابن الانسان ليس له اين يسند رأسه )"..: 
مثلا "ابن الانسان ماضٍ كما هو مكتوبٌ عنه ولكن  ويلٌ لذلك الانسان الذى يُسّلَم بواسطته.".. 
 هل المتكلم هنا  هو الدوبلير؟؟!!

الزميلة الفاضلة 
راجعى وتأكدى ..: لربما هناك إستفسارات فى مداخلات الاخوة تحوى أسئلة لكِ  لم تجيبيها .. نتمنى أن تجيبيها!!!


*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2014)

*


			وهذا ينقلنا إلى التساؤل: إذا كان بطرس والحواريون عاجزين عن أن يضعوا أنفسهم مكان يسوع ويتحملوا الصلب فهل لا يوجد عند الله أحد يؤدي هذه المهمة بعد أن طلب يسوع بوضوح أن يدفع عنه الصلب كما تقدم ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا سيدتى الفاضلة  
رجاءاً  خاصاً  
نحن ننحنى لمواهبك فى التأليف والتخيل والاستنتاج والتأؤيل والتقويل  -لكن رجاءاً  رجاءاً 
لاداعى لكل ذلك فى العقائد والمقدسات.
-كيف  يستقيم  زعمك ان المسيح  طلب - وبوضوح كما تزعمين- ان  الذى  يدفع عنه هو الصلب؟؟
1-فى حالة غياب نص حرفي واضح كامل .
2- فى ضؤء وجود هذه النصوص: (إن إبن الإنسان ماضٍ كما هو مكتوب عنه. ,لكن ويل لذلك الانسان ....ألخ)
(لاجل هذه الساعة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم)...
(هذا هو جسدى المكسور عنكم يعطى لغفران الخطايا)
(هذا هو العهد الجديد بدمى...هذا هو دمى المسفوك عنكم يسفك عن كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا)
الراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف -الاجير يري الذئب فيهرب -لان الخراف ليست له-الراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف.
لى سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن آخذها لهذا يحبنى الاب لانى ابذل نفسي بإرادتى عن خرافي,)
وغيرها مما يضيق دونه الحصر.​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2014)

*سيادتك تفضلتى فى المداخلة  رقم  1#... فأوردتى رواية  إبن عباس الصحابي الجليل وحبر هذه الامة (...) !!! عن أن أحدث الشباب سناً هو   المتطوع كدوبلير للمسيح ليحل  لللات هذه الورطة وينقذ نبيه عيسي بألقاء الشبه عليه.
لكنك سيادتك فى مداخلتك الاخيرة    بنيت شبهتك كلها على أكبر التلاميذ سناً   (سمعان بطرس) فالمعروف أنه الاكبر سناً كبديهية  فى المصادر المسيحية المبكرة.  
فهل هذا إختلافاً  كثيراً كبيراً(...)  ؟؟
أم لعله إختلاقاً كبيراً كثيرأ...
أما قولكم  



			وهذا ينقلنا إلى التساؤل: إذا كان بطرس والحواريون عاجزين عن أن يضعوا أنفسهم مكان يسوع ويتحملوا الصلب فهل لا يوجد عند الله أحد يؤدي هذه المهمة بعد أن طلب يسوع بوضوح أن يدفع عنه الصلب كما تقدم ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فهذا يدفع نفس التساؤءل فى اتجاهكم 
أترى يعجز الاله الذى فى المسيح يسوع أن يعضده الى الصليب  : ويعجز الانسان يسوع المسيح المؤمن الصابر المحتسب القانت العابد أن يتجلد.. ويتقوى بإيمانه بالله ويستسلم لالام الصليب.

أم تراكم تؤمنون ان  الانبياء  يقولون  ولا ينفذون ما يعلمون به الناس  ؟؟!!

لازلت اتساءل : هل درستى بإمعان   مداخلة رقم  3# مثلاً...!!؟؟؟ ما تعليقك عليها؟؟؟!!!!​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2014)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> *انت مش عارف تقراء الشبهة ؟؟؟
> 
> 13: 37 قال له بطرس يا سيد لماذا لا اقدر ان اتبعك الان اني اضع نفسي عنك
> 
> ...



لاء مش واضحة وعيدى الاف الاف من المرات  

القديس بطرس   يقول للمسيح  لما استوعب انه يقصد الفراق  النهائي فى هذه الدنيا 
انى   (  مستعد  )  للتضحية بنفسي فداك .-تبرعاً منه
فهو قول شائع عندنا فى الشرق.
كألفاظ تالية :
+ربنا يأخذ من عمرى ويعطيللك  \ روحى ودمى فداء لك يا فلان...
هى ألفاظ معتادة  دون ان يكون فيها فكرة الدوبلير نهائي.


----------



## خادم البتول (23 أبريل 2014)

سامحني ولكن المسلمين لا يفهمون حتى *القرآن *نفسه! لأجل أن تتضح معاني القرآن حقا ـ من "*علم آدم الأسماء كلها*" وحتى "*ما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شـُـبّه لهم*" ـ لابد من العودة إلى *التلمود والهاجاداه وسائر الفلكلور اليهودي*، بما في ذلك أساطير اليهود وخرافاتهم. من تلك الأساطير حكاية قديمة عاشت كما هو واضح حتى زمن محمد، ومنها نفهم أن "شبّه لهم" لا تعني أبدا إلقاء الشبه على شخص آخر غير عيسى / يسوع، وإنما "شبّه لهم" تعني ببساطة "اشتبه عليهم" و"اختلط الأمر" لديهم! وهنا أنت لا تحتاج في الحقيقة إلى أي افتراضات تخص هذا الشخص الذي حدث معه الخلط والاشتباه لأنه مذكور حتى بالكتاب المقدس ذاته، فهو ببساطة *باراباس*! وكان لهم حينئذ أسير مشهور يسمى *باراباس.*
ففيما هم مجتمعون قال لهم بيلاطس: «من تريدون أن أطلق لكم؟ باراباس أم يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح؟»
لأنه علم أنهم أسلموه حسدا*.*
وإذ كان جالسا على كرسي الولاية أرسلت إليه امرأته قائلة: «إياك وذلك البار، لأني تألمت اليوم كثيرا في حلم من أجله».
ولكن رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ حرّضوا الجموع على أن يطلبوا باراباس ويهلكوا يسوع*.*
فأجاب الوالي وقال لهم: «مَن من الاثنين تريدون أن أطلق لكم؟» فقالوا: «*باراباس*»!
قال لهم بيلاطس: «فماذا أفعل بيسوع الذي يدعى المسيح؟» قال له الجميع: «ليصلب»!​هنا باراباس ـ حسب الأسطورة اليهودية ـ ليس اسما وإنما *صفة*، معناها *ابن الله*، لأن *بَـر *بالسريانية تعني ابن و*آبا* تعني الآب، الله، وبالتالي فإن بَرآباس أو باراباس تعني ابن الله، وحسب بعض الأقوال كان اسمه أيضا *يسوع*، وبالتالي تتعقد المشكلة تماما لأننا نكون في هذه الحالة أمام اثنين يسوع: يسوع باراباس، *يسوع ابن الله*، ويسوع المسيح، *يسوع ملك اليهود*!

وهنا باراباس لم يكن مجرما وإنما أحد المرشحين العديدين ليكون *المسيا *المنتظر، فجرائمه *سياسية *لا جنائية، إذ يتبع جماعة الزيلوت أو *الغيورين *التي نشطت طوال عهد السيد المسيح على الأرض وكان منهم أحد تلاميذه، وكانوا هم السبب وراء قوله الشهير "*اعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله*" لأن الزيلوت كانوا يرفضون دفع الضرائب للرومان... القصة طويلة، وحل هذه المشكلة كلها والرد عليها شأن يعنينا، وهي مسألة تخرج بالكلية عن إطار سؤالك، ولكن المقصود هو فقط إخبارك *أنكم لا تفهمون حتى قرآنكم ذاته ولا تعرفون مصادره! *إن "شبّه لهم" تشير ببساطة إلى هذه الأسطورة تحديدا، فالمسيحيون "*اشتبه *عليهم" الأمر لأن المصلوب شخص آخر غير نبي الله، وهو ما يعني ببساطة أن *عيسى القرآني هو باراباس*، فإذا اتفقنا على هذا مبدئيا فاخبرني رجاء كي نكمل هذا البحث معها. 



على أي حال: بعد مائة عام تقريبا من ظهور القرآن والمثاني، وهما كتابان مختلفان، مضمونا وأسلوبا، ظهرا ردا على التوراة والمشاني وبديلا لهما (وهذا هو أصل كلمة المثاني التي حيرت عقولكم قديما وحديثا، فهي *مشاني *جمع *مشناه*، وكالعادة يتم استبدال الشين سين بين اللغتين العبرية والعربية كما في شمش وشالوم وغيرها، والمشاني هي التوراة الشفهية الموازية والتي تختص بالتشريع والتفسير والدرس إلخ، لذلك نقرأ بالقرآن: "ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثاني والقرآن العظيم"، أي أنها بشهادة القرآن لم تكن في البداية تتبع "القرآن العظيم"، ونظرة على أسلوبها تكشف ذلك بكل وضوح)... نقول: بعد مائة عام تقريبا من ظهور القرآن والمثاني وغيرها من كتب الإسلام المقدسة: بدأت على يد العباسيين أخيرا مرحلة الصياغة النهائية لما يُعرف اليوم بالإسلام، سواء من ناحية الكتاب ـ باستثناء الكتب التي حرقها الحجاج الثقفي ـ أو حتى من ناحية العقيدة، وفي هذا التاريخ بدأ لأول مرة الترويج لمعنى "شبّه لهم" بأنه *إلقاء الشبه على شخص آخر*، لأن العباسيين أدركوا خطورة الترويج للأسطورة اليهودية. لكن "شبّه لهم" بهذا المعنى هي فكرة ليست فقط *ساذجة*، ناهيك عن كونها مستحيلة، وإنما تتعارض حتى مع بر الله وكماله وقداسته، كما تتعارض مع بر الأنبياء أنفسهم ومع عصمتهم كما تعتقدون بها في الإسلام! على أي حال في هذا السياق ـ *بعد أكثر من قرن كامل من وفاة محمد التاريخي *ـ بدأ أخيرا وضع المراجع النهائية من تفسير وسيرة وحديث وغيرها، ومن ذلك جاءت الأحاديث التي تدعم هذا الرأي حول "شبّه لهم"، ومنها هذا الحديث الذي ورد برسالتك الأولى. 


*والخلاصة*: الرد المسيحي واضح على ما تعتقد أنت أنها شبهة، وقد أوضح الأخوة ذلك تماما. لكن الأنكى من كل هذا هو أن ما تؤمن أنت به هو نفسه *محض خرافة قديمة بالية، تخلى اليهود أنفسهم عنها*! ثم ليتك اكتفيت بالإيمان فقط بها، وإنما بلغ بك الغرور إلى حد أنك تحاول اليوم دعمها بسند من الكتاب المقدس ذاته! وصدقا لست أدري هل هي حقا قمة الغرور أم هو بالأحرى ـ سامحني ـ قاع الجهل؟! يا أخي الكريم... صدقا أعجز عن الكلام! يا أخي دعك منا، بل ابحث على الأقل في إسلامك نفسه من أين جاء وكيف تكوّن ولماذا! *أفيقوا يرحمكم الله*. 

* * *​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2014)

*بص يا أستاذ : نجمة الجدى 

أجيب لك الموضوع بإختصار

ما ينفعش تدخل تناقش تفاسير ديانة معينة بتفاسيرك إنت 

يعنى ما ينفعش تبيع الماية فى حارة السقايين 

الأعضاء جابوا ليك كل التفاسير 

إنت مش مقتنع بأة : دا يبقى موضوع تانى 

لكن ما تفرضش تفاسيرك علينا 

هل يا ترى تسمح لغير المسلمين بتفسير القرآن ؟؟*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (23 أبريل 2014)

*اشكر جميع الاخوة على المداخلات  ولكي اشعر باننا ابتعدنا عن  الموضوع  

 هذا النص من إنجيل يوحنا يبين بوضوح أنّ يسوع طلب من بطرس أن يفديه أو أنه ناقش عرض بطرس «أتضع نفسك عني ؟»


 ونجد أنّ يسوع أجاب على هذا السؤال بأن بطرس غير قادر على هذا الأمر «الحق الحق أقول لك لا يصيح الديك حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات»،

 وهذه المناقشة لم تأتِ من فراغ،
*
* فما الذي جعل بطرس يعرض هذا العرض لو لم يكن يسوع قد طرح هذا الأمر لهم ؟!
*
فقط  اريد  الاجابة  على هذا السؤال ومن ثم ننتقل  للاسئلة الاخرى  وارجو  ان يكون الجواب باختصار


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 أبريل 2014)

*


نجمة الجدي قال:



اشكر جميع الاخوة على المداخلات  ولكي اشعر باننا ابتعدنا عن  الموضوع  

 هذا النص من إنجيل يوحنا يبين بوضوح أنّ يسوع طلب من بطرس أن يفديه أو أنه ناقش عرض بطرس «أتضع نفسك عني ؟»


 ونجد أنّ يسوع أجاب على هذا السؤال بأن بطرس غير قادر على هذا الأمر «الحق الحق أقول لك لا يصيح الديك حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات»،

 وهذه المناقشة لم تأتِ من فراغ،

 فما الذي جعل بطرس يعرض هذا العرض لو لم يكن يسوع قد طرح هذا الأمر لهم ؟!

فقط  اريد  الاجابة  على هذا السؤال ومن ثم ننتقل  للاسئلة الاخرى  وارجو  ان يكون الجواب باختصار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أى   نص ؟؟؟؟؟
تقصد  (الراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف )
ولا تقصد(الحق الحق إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة  بإرادتها فى الارض وتموت فهى تبقي وحدها؟؟؟
ام تراك تقصد(متى رفعتم ابن البشر حينئذ تعلمون انى انا هو)
أم تراك تقصد وكما رفع موسي الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى ان يرفع ابن البشر..وانا ان ارتفعت اجذب الى الجميع قال هذا عن أى ميتة مزمعا ان يموت).؟
سؤآل 
هل المسيح  : يغيير مبادئه أو يرتد عنها على مر الاسابيع والشهور والسنين ؟؟؟!!!!!!
   منتظرين ردودك على مداخلاتنا والا عضويتك تصبح على المحك .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 أبريل 2014)

*


			هذا النص من إنجيل يوحنا يبين بوضوح أنّ يسوع طلب من بطرس أن يفديه أو أنه ناقش عرض بطرس «أتضع نفسك عني ؟»
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا النص  يبين  ان  مافيه ان المسيح انبأئهم    بالفراق 
تأسف بطرس  وراعه  رحيل معلمه الحبيب وفى ريعان الشباب والفتوه ..
 وكان قد سبقه  توما  التؤآم  - فى التعليق عن ذهاب يسوع الارادى  إلى إقليم تحت نفوذ اليهود  المتزمتين المزمعين أن يقتلوا يسوع 
-( لكى نموت معه)[   الانجيل بحسب يوحنا   الاصحاح 11   الايه 16  ]
مشاعر طيبة  قوامها الاخلاص  والحب والايثار المسيحى .
ناقشها المسيح وفندها   أنهم  ليسوا فقط   لا يستطعون ان يموتوا معه او ان يضعوا انفسهم بديلا 
بل  
ستتفرق غنم الرعية (الاثنى عشر) عندما [    يُضرب الراعى ] 
إنى أضرب الراعى فتتشتت غنم الرعية.من الراعى هنا .؟؟!!
وأن بطرس هذا سينكر امام الجميع   فى ثلاث مناسبات علنية اى صلة له بيسوع​*نتمنى أن تكف عن التعامى والتدليس..
يا صبر أيوب....


----------



## apostle.paul (23 أبريل 2014)

> سامحني ولكن المسلمين لا يفهمون حتى *القرآن *نفسه! لأجل أن تتضح معاني القرآن حقا ـ من "*علم آدم الأسماء كلها*" وحتى "*ما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شـُـبّه لهم*" ـ لابد من العودة إلى *التلمود والهاجاداه وسائر الفلكلور اليهودي*،  بما في ذلك أساطير اليهود وخرافاتهم. من تلك الأساطير حكاية قديمة عاشت  كما هو واضح حتى زمن محمد، ومنها نفهم أن "شبّه لهم" لا تعني أبدا إلقاء  الشبه على شخص آخر غير عيسى / يسوع، وإنما "شبّه لهم" تعني ببساطة "اشتبه عليهم" و"اختلط الأمر" لديهم!  وهنا أنت لا تحتاج في الحقيقة إلى أي افتراضات تخص هذا الشخص الذي حدث معه  الخلط والاشتباه لأنه مذكور حتى بالكتاب المقدس ذاته، فهو ببساطة *باراباس*! وكان لهم حينئذ أسير مشهور يسمى *باراباس.*
> ففيما هم مجتمعون قال لهم بيلاطس: «من تريدون أن أطلق لكم؟ باراباس أم يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح؟»
> لأنه علم أنهم أسلموه حسدا*.*
> وإذ كان جالسا على كرسي الولاية أرسلت إليه امرأته قائلة: «إياك وذلك البار، لأني تألمت اليوم كثيرا في حلم من أجله».
> ...


*اول مرة اقرا التحليل التاريخى دا ولو فعلا تم اثباته هيغير نظرتنا للجذور التاريخية للنص *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 أبريل 2014)

النص الانجيلي فى سياقه 
الانجيل بحسب يوحنا   الاصحاح 13 
نص :[[   *1. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ​* إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى.
2._* فَحِينَ كَانَ الْعَشَاءُ وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ*​_3. يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ* وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجَ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي​*4. قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا
5. ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَلٍ* وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِراً بِهَا.​**6. فَجَاءَ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَاكَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ!»​**7. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ وَلَكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ».*
8. قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَداً!» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَغْسِلُكَ_ فَلَيْسَ لَكَ مَعِي نَصِيبٌ»._
9. قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ رِجْلَيَّ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يَدَيَّ وَرَأْسِي».
10. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ *بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ* وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ».
*11. لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ مُسَلِّمَهُ لِذَلِكَ قَالَ: «لَسْتُمْ كُلُّكُمْ طَاهِرِينَ».*
12. فَلَمَّا كَانَ قَدْ غَسَلَ أَرْجُلَهُمْ وَأَخَذَ ثِيَابَهُ وَاتَّكَأَ أَيْضاً قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَتَفْهَمُونَ مَا قَدْ صَنَعْتُ بِكُمْ؟
*13. أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّماً وَسَيِّداً وَحَسَناً تَقُولُونَ لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذَلِكَ.​*14. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ
15. لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً.
*16. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ.*​17. إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ.
18. لَسْتُ أَقُولُ عَنْ جَمِيعِكُمْ.* أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ.​*    لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ:* اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ.​*19. أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ.
20. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: الَّذِي يَقْبَلُ مَنْ أُرْسِلُهُ يَقْبَلُنِي وَالَّذِي يَقْبَلُنِي يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي».
*21. لَمَّا قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا اضْطَرَبَ بِالرُّوحِ وَشَهِدَ وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي».​*22. فَكَانَ التّلاَمِيذُ يَنْظُرُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَهُمْ مُحْتَارُونَ فِي مَنْ قَالَ عَنْهُ.
23. وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئاً فِي حِضْنِ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ.
24. فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ مَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ الَّذِي قَالَ عَنْهُ.
25. فَاتَّكَأَ ذَاكَ عَلَى صَدْرِ يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَنْ هُوَ؟»
26. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ.
27. فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ».
28. وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْهَمْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ لِمَاذَا كَلَّمَهُ بِه
29. لأَنَّ قَوْماً إِذْ كَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ مَعَ يَهُوذَا ظَنُّوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ قَالَ لَهُ: اشْتَرِ مَا نَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ لِلْعِيدِ أَوْ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ شَيْئاً لِلْفُقَرَاءِ.
30. فَذَاكَ لَمَّا أَخَذَ اللُّقْمَةَ خَرَجَ لِلْوَقْتِ. *وَكَانَ لَيْلاً.*
31. فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الآنَ تَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَمَجَّدَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ.
32. إِنْ كَانَ اللَّهُ قَدْ تَمَجَّدَ فِيهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُمَجِّدُهُ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَيُمَجِّدُهُ سَرِيعاً.
*33. يَا أَوْلاَدِي أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً قَلِيلاً بَعْدُ. سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَكَمَا قُلْتُ لِلْيَهُودِ: حَيْثُ أَذْهَبُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الآنَ.​*34. وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ*: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ* أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً.*
*35. بِهَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ».*
*36. قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ؟» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «حَيْثُ أَذْهَبُ لاَ تَقْدِرُ الآنَ أَنْ تَتْبَعَنِي وَلَكِنَّكَ سَتَتْبَعُنِي أَخِيراً».
37. قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لِمَاذَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَتْبَعَكَ الآنَ؟ إِنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنْكَ».
38. أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَتَضَعُ نَفْسَكَ عَنِّي؟ اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ يَصِيحُ الدِّيكُ حَتَّى تُنْكِرَنِي ثلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ*​    ]]

++++++++++++++
+ ألاصحاح :
1- الرب يسوع المسيح قبل  عيد الفصح ..وهو عالما ويظهر فى أقواله  انه قد إقتربت ساعة الفراق وهو بين تلاميذه وظهر هذا فى نظراته وكلماته ووصايا التجهيزية .(الايات  من 1  إلى3  ) وان هذا الفراق يكون بالرجوع الى  الرفيق الاعلى.
2- الرب يسوع  يغسل ارجل تلاميذه وهو عمل العبيد  واستنكار  بطرس لهذا  الاختلال فى الجمود الطبقي 
الرب يرفض المكابرة والاغترار والجمود الطبقي ويفهمه ان ما يستكبره  هو  إستكمال التطهير له .
3- يطلب منهم ان يخدموا بعضهم بعضا  إقتداءا به.
4- يعرفهم انه هو راعيهم وسيدهم ومعلهم وان هذه الحقيقة هو الذى طواعيةً تجاوزها .بذلا وتبرعاً.
5- المسيح يعلن لهم انه ماضٍ بنفسه الى الاب وانه بمقتضي علمه وارادته يقبل  نواتج خيانة الخائن   
وكلهم مذعورون   كلهم خائف الى درجة الوسوسة   أن يكون هو الخائن.
6-المسيح ينبه يهوذا الاسخريوطى انه هو الخائن عساه يرتدع. الا انه سادرا فى غيهه والمسيح ينبئهم ان الاحداث تجرى سريعا  وانه ماضٍ عنهم الى الاب.
7- انا معكم زمانا يسيرا وأمضى وانتم لا تقدرون ان تأتوا  إلى -احبوا بعضكم بعضا -خللوا بالكم من بعض ... وداع حزين وشجن كثير.
8- بطرس  الى اين الفراق ولماذا بهذه السرعة ان كهلا مثلي ابدى منك بالموت .. دعنى اضع نفسي عنك.
9- المسيح يرفض هذا الاحتمال تماما ويفهمه انه  اول الناكرين اللافظين  ...وسيّذكره بصيحات الديك.
10-  [ *]محبة المسيح هى محبة باذلة معطاءة   محبة مبادرة -محبة فادية مخُّلصّة  مخلصة .. محبة إيثار وعطاء وبذل..
حسب المثال :  كما يظهر لنا من  النص التالى
*(ليس لاحد حب أعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احبائه) *[ يوحنا 15الايه13] 

فمن أين  لك  انطباعاتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟     ,وهل العقائد تؤخذ بإتباع الظن والاستنتاجات .؟؟؟!!!    
لم نستلم تمحيص الزميلة لمداخلاتنا التالية  :-
1]-   من هنا 
2]  * من هنا*
3]   *من هنا*
4  ]  *من هنا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 أبريل 2014)

*خللى عندك الجراءة   والاخلاق والامانة ان تقرأ مداخلاتنا  
لا ان تعمل  (( إذاعة نجمة الجدى )) التى تبث على المستقبلين  ..
لو عندك الجرأءة حاورنا  ناقشنا فى مداخلاتنا جزء جزء.
إقرأ ولا تخشي ان تغيير دينك .. لا تخاف*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 أبريل 2014)

* إهداءات إلى    [    إذاعة   نجمة الجدى ] المنفردة التى لا تبحث ولا تحاور ولا تناقش :

الانجيل بحسب مرقس الاصحاح 14 [ 59. وَلاَ بِهَذَا كَانَتْ شَهَادَتُهُمْ تَتَّفِقُ.
60. فَقَامَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَسَأَلَ يَسُوعَ: «أَمَا تُجِيبُ بِشَيْءٍ؟ مَاذَا يَشْهَدُ بِهِ هَؤُلاَءِ عَلَيْكَ؟»
61. أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً: «أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟»
62. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».
63. فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ ثِيَابَهُ وَقَالَ: «مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟  ]  إنتهى 
--------------
الانجيل بحسب يوحنا  الاصحاح18 [  1. قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا وَخَرَجَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى عَبْرِ وَادِي قَدْرُونَ حَيْثُ كَانَ بُسْتَانٌ دَخَلَهُ هُوَ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ.
2. وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ يَعْرِفُ الْمَوْضِعَ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اجْتَمَعَ هُنَاكَ كَثِيراً مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ.
3. فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّاماً مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ.
4. فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟»
5. أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ.
6. فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
7. فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ».
8. أَجَابَ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ».
9. لِيَتِمَّ الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَهُ: «إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَداً».
10. ثُمَّ إِنَّ سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ كَانَ مَعَهُ سَيْفٌ  ]


=============================
 ما تقدم  كان  ردى  على  مشاركة نجمة الجدى  رقم 14# هنا 
مع تحياتى .

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> أى   نص ؟؟؟؟؟
> تقصد  (الراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف )
> ولا تقصد(الحق الحق إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة  بإرادتها فى الارض وتموت فهى تبقي وحدها؟؟؟
> ...


*باقٍ   بلا إجابة .
وأشعر ان العضو يضيع او تضيع وقتنا ننتظر اجاباتك  او اجابات من يلقنونك. .
ان جرأؤوا ان يحاوروننا !!
​*


----------



## خادم البتول (24 أبريل 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اول مرة اقرا التحليل التاريخى دا ولو فعلا تم اثباته هيغير نظرتنا للجذور التاريخية للنص *



*الألمان *بالتحديد عاملين شغل كويس جدا في البحث عن الأصول ووصلوا لنتائج مدهشة، لكن ترجمات قليلة للأسف (منهم كاليش نفسه اللي بيشكك في وجود محمد التاريخي أصلا، لكن حتى الآن هذه النظرية ضعيفة). لكن المستقر عليه بين *الجميع *تقريبا ـ بما في ذلك دراسات خارج ألمانيا زي شغل د. باتريشيا كرونا ـ إن التاريخ الحقيقي *يختلف جذريا *عن الرواية الرسمية، وإن كل ما قبل العباسيين نحن نتعامل مع *هرطقة يهودية مسيحية *وليس مع ديانة جديدة. الإسلام بدأ مع العباسيين. وبيأكد ده أكتر من مصدر، مش بس كتابات *القديس يوحنا الدمشقي* ورده على الإسلام ضمن الهرطقات، إنما أيضا مصدر زي *السجلات المارونية *واللي منها كان واضح تماما إن الأمويين مسيحيين (شوف هنـــا مثلا ضمن أشهر الاقتباسات كيف يتم تتويج معاوية في *أورشليم*، ثم ذهابه للصلاة في *الجلجثة *وقبر القديسة العذراء مريم!!!)، وده طبعا غير الفظائع غير المسبوقة اللي عملها العباسيين فيهم أول ما مسكوا الحكم، وبشهادة الروايات الإسلامية نفسها (ببساطة فتحوا قبورهم وطلعوا جثثهم ودبحوها وصلبوها وحرقوها! طيب "الغل" ده كله ليه؟ كالعادة لا يجيب التاريخ الرسمي!). على أي حال أنا عموما بجمع من الألمان وغيرهم، ومن المدافعين والمهاجمين على حد سواء، والمشكلة الوحيدة في التحليل ده إن المخطوط اللي بيقول باراباس كان اسمه أيضا يسوع لسه بالنسبة لي مجهول، والدراسة كلها كانت بالأحرى في سياق *الهجوم *وبالتالي لن أذكر اسمها هنا (علما أن هذا الكتاب كان أحد الكتب الأكثر مبيعا في أمريكا). على أي حال القصة لا تقف عند باراباس وإنما تتطور بعد ذلك إلى يعقوب الكبير أيضا وبالتالي يفتح المؤلفين على أنفسهم وعلى الجميع نار جهنم! . فيه كمان دراسة مهمة على الشبكة لباحث اسمه الحركي "الغريب ابن ماء السماء"، اسمها غالبا "*خلف النبي محمد*"، ودي بسيطة وبالعربي وبتقدم أيضا دراسة رائعة مع قراءة عميقة للأصول الأولى. 

القصد كله إن الأخوة المسلمين فعلا *بيتشطروا *علينا، ولولا إن القسم الإسلامي مغلق حاليا كان يمكن يكون فيه كلام تاني، لكن فعلا من الأفضل إنه مغلق، لأن بلادنا وشعوبنا بالفعل ليست مستعدة بعد لهذه الزلازل الكبيرة، *ولو باسم الحقيقة*. إنما إذا الموضوع وصل لتلبيس الحق والعثرة وتشكيك الناس في إيمانها يبقا لازم من فترة للتانية حد ييجي يفكرنا ويضرب ولو ضربة خفيفة في الجذور. زي هنا كده: القصة مش إثبات *الشبيه* أو نفيه من الكتاب المقدس، القصة إن *مفيش حاجة أصلا اسمها شبيه،* ولا حتى في القرآن نفسه! 

* * *​​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أبريل 2014)

*مشكلة التاريخ الاسلامى انه سجله مسلمين متأخرين متقدرش تتطلع على التاريخ بشكل محايد من مصادر قريبة 

*


> * والمشكلة الوحيدة في التحليل ده إن المخطوط اللي بيقول باراباس كان اسمه أيضا يسوع لسه بالنسبة لي مجهول*


*
هو اشار ليه اوريجانوس فى القرن الثالث ان فى مخطوطات وجدت فيها اسم باراباس يسوع لكن المخطوطات الفعلية اللى وردت فيها القراءة دى متاخرة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أبريل 2014)

*الكتاب هنا لو حد عايز يحمله " خلف النبى محمد  "
*


----------



## خادم البتول (24 أبريل 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مشكلة التاريخ الاسلامى انه سجله مسلمين متأخرين متقدرش تتطلع على التاريخ بشكل محايد من مصادر قريبة *



أول العباسيين هو "أبو العباس *السفاح*" (وهو أصلا اللي سمّى نفسه بالاسم ده)، وده اللي في عهده السعيد الرشيد تم نبش قبور الأمويين وصلبها وحرقها إلخ. هي دي الثقافة الموجودة ساعتها وهو ده جبروت هذه السلطة. بالتالي المؤرخ الإسلامي ـ *حتى لو عنده كلام تاني *ـ كان لابد أن يكتب وفق هوى السلطة وطلباتها، وده نفسه سبب التشويه الكبير للأمويين في التاريخ الرسمي. بعد أبو العباس استلم المنصور، ثم المهدي، وهنا بقا بدأ الإسلام. واحد من دول ـ غالبا المنصور ـ هو اللي أحضر *ابن إسحق *(وهو *منفي *عن المدينة) ثم وضعه منفردا في دار مخصوصة وطلب منه أن يكتب ـ *لأول مرة في التاريخ *ـ السيرة النبوية. طيب ابن إسحق ده منفي واتهموه بالكذب ومالك شخصيا قال عنه "*دجال من الدجاجلة*"! فين بقى "علم الرجال"؟ قالوا: لا، دي كانت "مشكلة شخصية" بين مالك وابن إسحق! طبعا كلام فارغ، لكن حتى لو، ليس مالك هو الوحيد الذي طعن في ابن إسحق! على أي حال أكتفي لأن الكلام ده ممنوع هنا في القسم حسب معرفتي. المقصود هو فقط شرح الجو العام والثقافة السائدة حتى يمكن الرؤية بوضوح عبر ضباب التاريخ. ابن إسحق ده بقا هو اللي تأسست عليه لاحقا السيرة الأشهر "*سيرة ابن هشام*" لأن ابن هشام أخد عنه. ثم لنتذكر: البخاري ظهر في هذا العصر.. الطبري ظهر في هذا العصر.. كل الأصول تكونت في هذا العصر، وكلها بعد أكثر من قرن كامل من الأحداث الحقيقية! ​رأيي باختصار أن المسألة ليست جهل المؤرخين فقط. للأسف أكتب من الذاكرة وليست تحت يدي الآن أي مصادر ولكن أذكر أن هناك نظرية تقول أنهم *تعمدوا* صياغة الإسلام على هذا النحو لأن كل وعود "المسيا" الأولى سقطت تباعا وثبت كذبها بينما كانت الخلافة تعتمد على الإسلام لبقائهم في الحكم وشرعيتهم في السلطة (تذكر هنا بمناسبة "المسيا" أن محمد نفسه تركوا جثته على أمل أن يقوم من الأموات، حتى بدأت تتعفن وظهرت رائحتها!!). يعني بعبارة أخرى كان *موقفا اضطراريا*، لأن الهرطقة كلها سقطت ولابد من حل! ولكن لحسم ما حدث حقا ـ وبطريقة علمية ـ لابد أولا من فهم *ما هي الدعوة الأصلية *(*اليهومسيحية *على أرجح النظريات) وهو ما تعكف عليه دراسات التاريخ خاصة في العقد الأخير.
​*



			هو اشار ليه اوريجانوس فى القرن الثالث ان فى مخطوطات وجدت فيها اسم باراباس يسوع لكن المخطوطات الفعلية اللى وردت فيها القراءة دى متاخرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*أوريجانوس أشار لها؟ يا سلام.. رائع جدا! ما زال هذا الفذ *أوريجانوس *يفاجئني كعادته!  أشكرك كثيرا يا دكتور. ضعفي بالمناسبة مجرد باحث هاوي وحسب ما تسمح أوقات الفراغ فقط، إنما انت لا شك *أستاذنا وعمدتنا *في الباب ده كله. ♥

​*



			الكتاب هنا لو حد عايز يحمله " خلف النبى محمد  "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
الكتاب مهم ولكنها في النهاية قراءة "نفسية" وتعتمد على *الأصول الرسمية *حسب ما أذكر. أما الباحثين عن الدراسات الحديثة والتي تهد جذريا التاريخ القائم فليس لدينا بالعربية سوى كتاب واحد ـ دفع صاحبه ثمنه غاليا ـ هو كتاب د. سليمان بشير (*مقدمة إلى التاريخ الآخر*)، وفيه يكشف كيف تم انتحال السيرة ويعقد مقارنات بين سيرة *محمد النبي *وسيرة محمد آخر هو *محمد بن الحنفية*، وبهذا يثبت أن السيرة النبوية *منحولة *من أحداث أخرى لاحقة عليها، فقط مع استبدال أسماء الشخصيات! أما بالإنجليزية ـ ويا حبذا بالألمانية ـ فالقائمة لا تنتهي: "*البدايات المُعتمة*" كارل هاينز أوليش وجيرد بوين، "*الإسلام المبكر*" هانز شيلر فيرلاش وأيضا تحرير أوليش. قبلهما ظهرت كتب جونتر لولينج "*حول القرآن القديم*" و"*اكتشاف النبي محمد ثانية*" وقد أثار الكتابان عاصفة من السخط في الأوساط الأكاديمية عند صدورهما ثم مع الوقت أصبحا بالعكس من الكلاسيكيات. وهناك الكثير، بخلاف الكتب التي تنفي كليا وجود محمد التاريخي نفسه، ولكن نكتفي لأن هذه النظرية كما قلت سابقا ما زالت محل نظر وجدل كبير.

* * *​ ​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أبريل 2014)

> أوريجانوس أشار لها؟ يا سلام.. رائع جدا! ما زال هذا الفذ *أوريجانوس *يفاجئني كعادته!  أشكرك كثيرا يا دكتور. ضعفي بالمناسبة مجرد باحث هاوي وحسب ما تسمح أوقات الفراغ فقط، إنما انت لا شك *أستاذنا وعمدتنا *في الباب ده كله.


*يا راجل العفو الصراحة انت دارس مميز فى التاريخ ومعجب جدا بقرائتك التحليلة للتاريخ وانا مش من هواة التعمق فى التاريخ

على العموم لجنة ال UBS وضعت اسم يسوع قبل باراباس بين قوسين واعطت ليها درجة C هما وجدوا صعوبة فى تحديد القراءة الاصلية 

اوريجانوس فى لاقرن الثالث اشار انه وجد هذة القراءة فى مخطوطات فى زمنه بس قال انها غير صحيحة لانه لا يمكن ان يكون اثم يحمل اسم يسوع 


ذكر تعليق اوريجانوس بروس متزجر
**The reading preserved today in several Greek manuscripts and early versions was known to Origen, who declares in his commentary on the passage, “In many copies it is not stated that Barabbas was also called Jesus, and perhaps [the omission is] right.” (Origen discloses in what follows his reason for disapproving of the reading Jesus Barabbas; it cannot be right, he implies, because “in the whole range of the scriptures we know that no one who is a sinner [is called] Jesus.”)http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1.


*هو قوة القراءة مش فى ادلتها الخارجية اكثر من مفيش سبب لاضافة اسم يسوع 
*


----------



## peace_86 (24 أبريل 2014)

*كان اسمه باراباس وكفى .. ولا نعرف الكثير عن تفاصيل الا ما اخبرتنا به الاناجيل والتقليد الرسولي في القرون الاول

اعتقد ان كلاكما سيسبب عثرة للكثيرين
ما المقصود بأن باراباس كان اسمه يسوع ويعني ابن الله؟
كيف سيتغيب الانجيليين عن ذكر هذا الامر المهم؟
وان كان اسمه يسوع فلما لقب نفسه بابن الله؟

لا يوجد سوى (يسوع ابن الله) واحد لا قبله ولا بعده
الا وهو يسوع الناصري ابن يوسف ومريم الذي ولد في قرية بيت لحم والذي تكلم عنه الاناجيل. سلام !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 أبريل 2014)

ياريت نركز في الموضوع فقط!


----------



## peace_86 (25 أبريل 2014)

*أعتذر عن ردي السابق..
وقتها لم أكن دارساً هذا الموضوع، حتى أخبرني أحد الأساتذة الكبار بأن باراباس فعلاً كان اسمه يسوع ومعنى اسمه ابن الله بالأدلة..

لكن لا يجب المرور بكتاب ظهر بعد المسيحية ب650 سنة ليجعلنا نقرر هل المسيح هو المصلوب أم غيره!!!

الصلب هي أساس ولب وجوهر وأصل العقيدة المسيحية 
من دون الصليب (والقيامة) ستكون المسيحية كلها بلا أي لزمة ولا داعي.. فلنرجع لليهودية أفضل.. وسنعتبر سيدنا يسوع هو نبي عادي مثل ملاخي وأشعياء وغيرهما..

أعترف بأهمية القراءات الخارجية التي تتكلم عن المسيحية ومن ضمن تلك الأدلة الخارجية القرآن..
القرآن قال وقد شبه لهم.. سواءاً المقصود بشبه لهم هو أختلط عليهم أو شبه بما معناه أغشينا أعينهم ليعتقدوا ان المصلوب هو المسيح.. في كلتا الحالتين لن نأخذ كلام القرآن على محمل الجد وتحت أي ظرف..

لماذا؟
لسبب واحد.. القرآن لم يتكلم عن واقع تاريخي موثق.. بل تكلم من ناحية دينية إيمانية.

أي لم يقل: على فكرة يا مسيحيون.. أنت اشتبه عليكم. فالمصلوب ليس هو المسيح إنما هو باراباس لكن بسبب تشابه الإسمين فالأمر اشبته عليكم..

لا أبداً.. بل أن الإسلام ينادي بعدم صلب المسيح فقط حتى يضفي شرعية للدين الجديد بأنه هو الدين المكمل.. يعني يريد التقليل من الشأن المسيحي.

لم يتكلم من الناحية التاريخية العلمية بل من ناحية إيمانية.. وكاتب القرآن أصلاً لا يدري من هو باراباس من غيره وأول مفسرين الإسلام قالوا أن يهوذا مسلم المسيح هو من عوقب بدل عنه حينما بدل الله وجهه.. هذا هو كلام القرآن والمفسرين وغيرهم..

باختصار كلام القرآن لا يعنينا.. سواءاً اعترف بصلب المسيح أم لم يعترف إلا اذا كان القرآن يتحدث عن حقيقية تاريخية أو بالأدلة والوثائق.. أما كلام السجع والأشعار .. فمرة أخرى نقول: لا يعنينا

وأعتذر للأخوين خادم البتول والأخ يوحنا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2014)

أجدد طلبي!


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أبريل 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *أعتذر عن ردي السابق..
> .............*



الأخ الحبيب Peace سلام ونعمة: لا داعي أبدا للاعتذار فأنت لم تخطئ. أنت مسيحي غيور، حركتك مشاعرك الصادقة لتدفع ما رأيت فيه عثرة لكثيرين حسب تعبيرك، وهذا في حد ذاته يستحق بالعكس *التقدير *لا الإنكار. أما باراباس فالمسألة باختصار هي أن الدكتور باول يدرك بخبرته أن البحث في هذا الميدان صعب، وأن الأدلة فيه عزيزة نادرة، وعليه ـ ولأنه شخص *خدوم *جدا ـ فقد تقدم مشكورا وقام بتوثيق هذا الادعاء بعد أن ذكرت أنني لا أعرف توثيقه، أي أنه بالعكس قدم لضعفي خدمة جليلة جدا بمقاييس البحث في هذه العلوم، وأنا بدوري أمتن له وأشكره كثيرا عليها. 

على أي حال أشكر محبتك وأقدّر شجاعتك في هذا الاعتذار، ولا عجب فتلك هي أخلاق *الفارس المسيحي*، والتي دفعتك في البدء لكتابة ما كتبت. تحية طيبة وحتى نلتقي.


​


Molka Molkan قال:


> ياريت نركز في الموضوع فقط!



الأخ الحبيب *مولكا *سلام ونعمة: ليس هناك موضوع أصلا. جئت في زيارة قصيرة وتصفحت بعض الأقسام ففوجئت بهذا التوبيك، وفوجئت أنه مفتوح منذ العام 2011 حتى الآن! ولقد رد الأستاذ *سمعان *قديما ورد الدكتور *إليكتريك *حديثا، بخلاف مساهمة الدكتور باول، وما زال النقاش قائما، وكل ذلك في شبهة *مفتعلة *أصلا! هذا باختصار هو ما دفعني للمشاركة البسيطة لنفي فكرة الشبيه نفسها التي تقوم عليها الشبهة كلها من الأساس. فنحن ما زلنا في الموضوع بالطبع، ولكن لا موضوع في الحقيقة!

وحتى نعود لسؤال التوبيك ـ استجابة لطلبك ـ دعني أضع الخلاصة كلها وباختصار: أولا *لا يوجد بالكتاب المقدس أي دليل يدعم فكرة الشبيه كما استقرت في الفهم الإسلامي المعاصر. ليّ النصوص واستنطاقها خارج سياقها لا يقوم بذاته دليلا على هذه الدعوى، وقد رد الأحباء بالفعل على هذا وأفاضوا، وبما لا يحتاج من ضعفي أي مزيد. *ثانيا* إن فكرة الشبيه نفسها ـ بمعنى إلقاء الشبه على شخص آخر ـ فكرة حديثة نسبيا على القرآن نفسه، ظهرت ضمن مشروع العباسيين الضخم لفصل القرآن عن أصوله التلمودية واليهودية *(ناهيك عن المجوسية والصابئية والمانوية)،* وتلك ليست أقوالنا بل هي خلاصة البحث العلمي الذي يتراكم منذ عشرات السنين والذي أكدته المكتشفات الحديثة من آثار ونقوش وعملات إلخ، وقد قدمنا مثالا لبعض الكتب التي تناقش هذا الأمر علميا وحتى أكاديميا، وما زال هناك المزيد لمن يريد*. ثالثا وأخيرا: أقر أنني شخصيا لم أقصد أبدا تناول الإسلام أو نقده، بل إنني بالعكس أتحاشى هذا عادة ولا أراه المنهج السليم في معظم الحالات، ويشهد على ذلك أنني لم أكن يوما من النشطاء في القسم الإسلامي عندما كان مفتوحا. لكننا اليوم أمام شبهة هي نفسها التي تفرض هذا، أو بمنطق كرة القدم: كل الهجمات يقابلها الدفاع والصد عادة، لكن بعض الهجمات بطبيعتها ـ نظرا لغرورها أو رعونتها أو أخطائها ـ تتحول شئتَ أم أبيتَ إلى "*هجمة مرتدة*"! 


ختاما سامح حواري القصير الذي جرى على الهامش مع الدكتور باول، لكنه كان مهما فيما أعتقد، لعل بين القراء من أخوتنا المسلمين مَن يلتقط منه بداية الخيط لبحث حقيقي جاد حول الإسلام وأصوله. تحياتي لشخصك ولصاحب الموضوع وكل المشاركين وعلى المحبة نلتقي دائما.

​* * *

​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 أبريل 2014)

*من حق السيدة صاحبة السؤال ان تسأل سؤالها، وبما انه سؤال "تقليدي" بالمفهوم العام، فهو ليس بالحقيقة شبهة. انما محاولة اثبات لشيء تعتقد انه غير موجود في الانجيل.*

*فبما أننا كمسيحيين متيقنين ومؤمنين بأن العهد الجديد "كاملاً" هو رسالة البشارة التي أعلنت عن المسيح الله المولود، والغير مخلوق، والازلي، الذي عاش، وصلب، ومات، وقام من بين الاموات - فبأمكاننا تقديم الاجابة بصورة معاكسة للسيدة او الانسة السائلة ونقول: بما ان حوارات المسيح المتكررة مع التلاميذ لم تشفي الغليل، فلماذا لا نستمع لبطرس نفسه؟ هو الشاهد الوحيد الذي يفصل في هذه المسألة...هل نوافق على ذلك؟ *

*رسالة بطرس الاولى، من هو كاتبها؟*


*Peter wrote this letter. He was one of the 12 *apostles. His name was Simon, but Jesus changed it to Peter (John 1:42). ‘Peter’ means ‘a rock’ or ‘a stone’. In *New Testament times many people could speak and read the *Greek language. Peter wrote this letter in the *Greek language. This meant that the good news about Jesus could spread easily.*

*A man called Silas (sometimes the Bible calls him Silvanus) helped Peter to write the letter (see 5:12). In those days, some men were expert writers. They helped people to write their letters in the proper way. Peter wrote this letter about 30 years after Jesus returned to heaven.*


*كاتب الرسالة هو بطرس، وهو احد ال 12 حوارياَ "تلاميذ" المسيح. كتبها باللغة اليونانية بعد حوالي 30 سنة من صعود المسيح الى السماء، وساعده في كتابه هذه الرسالة شخص يدعوه الكتاب المقدس "سيلاس" او سلفانوس - ففي تلك الايام كان هناك خبراء في الكتابة - خاصة اليونانية....*

*ماذا يقول هذا الشاهد "بطرس" - في الحقيقة هناك نصان مهمان في رسالته الاولى:*

*اصحاح 1 الاية 3 *

*مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حي بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الاموات*

*هذا الاعتراف الاول من الشاهد بقيامة المسيح، الذي يسبقه صلب وموت بطبيعة الحال.*

*اما النص الثاني من الشاهد فهو الاصحاح 2 اية 24*

*الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر الذي بجلدته شفيتم.*​ 
*الخشبة والجلدة: التي هي عذابات الصلب وما يسبقه....انتهى*​ 
*فأذا كان الشاهد يتحدث عن نفسه وعن سيده، فهذا جوهر الموضوع وهذا رده بكل قوة وبكل صراحة متناهية فما لنا نبحث عن القشور؟ *​ 
*تحياتي *​


----------

